# ORGANIC GINGER TEA



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

My vitamin store told me that organic ginger tea is very beneficial for people with digestive problems including gerd, barrett's etc. Has anyone researched this and if so what did you find out.Thanks, Cary (Barrett's espohagus)


----------

